# How to get my horse to stop/turn on her hind end



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She bounces because you pulled back and she is on the forehand. In order for her to work off her haunches, you as the rider have to teach her and you have be in the correct position. In order for you to teach her, you have to learn yourself which requires live, hands on instructions from a coach, trainer, etc. Online written instruction will do you more harm than good here, sorry.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Ohhhh okay i seeee, thank you very much, i will get a trainer!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Timing is important when asking a horse to stop smoothly from any gait, but especially the canter. At the canter the stop works well if cued lightly while the front feet are off the ground. Paired with the word, "Whoa" or whatever is acceptable to you and a slight shift with your seat. 

It really helps your horse if you stay balanced. If you find yourself being tossed back or forward, you may need to rethink your whole seat and balance. 

Learning to feel where your horses feet are can be challenging but it's a cool accomplishment and opens the door for better movement for you and your horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would suggest that when you stop her you do not pull on her, as has been said. With my reiner, all I have to do is swing my legs forward, plant my butt and say whoa. This was in place even before he ever learned to slide. To get him to stop more on his haunches, we stopped him ,and immediately backed him up so that he stopped on the rear ready to go reverse, rather than the front.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you very much! I will do that!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Once you get him on his haunches, the roll back becomes a little easier. My biggest mistake is rushing it. Wait for your horse. Stop, pause slightly, ask the horse to turn and don't get ahead of it. As has been said-you really need a trainer to do this right.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

When you stop. Make your horse go right into backing up. This has help my horse get a faster and better stop on her rear.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, i will definitely do that!


----------



## RebelGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

I cannot get horse to back up. He plants his back feet, pushing his chest doesn't work, and pulling him back mounted or not mounted doesn't work. I don't know what to do. I've been told he stops with his back feet, and that he doesn't. Does anyone know what is being done wrong or advice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Backing up is very very basic to ground work that should be in place on any horse, as well as under saddle training. Please get the help of a trainer. You have no business training a horse to do anything if you can not even get a back up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

to the OP:

if your horse is not working off her hind end doing barrels or other work, then approaching that as your goal would be a better thought, rather than the quick , stop on the hind. becuase you want to be fair to the horse, so work up to the thing that you want, in smaller steps.


so, stopping at a walk, and then asking for a back up. 
backing in a curve, like backing around a circel.
getting your hrose to step over things (helps build abdominal muscles for lifting hind legs)
walk to canter departs (accelerating means the hrose must push off from behind)
going up hills.

going down hills, stop partway and ask your horse to back up a few steps.




and, if the hrose gets stuck and wont back up, pick up one rein and get the horse to back into disengageing that side, then drop that rein and pick up the other and get the horse to step into disengaging that side. So, instead of using both reins at once, use one at a time.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Frankenbeans, it's not the OP who can't get the horse to backup...it's another poster. 

OP-Def for the timing , feel, and filling in the foundational holes , I think you'll be very pleased to learn with & from a good trainer. Good for you for realizing the stop wasnt' what is desired and looking for help! It will make all the difference to your horse, and be much easier on her mouth, joints, etc. as well ! Plus, your performance will greatly improve,,time, etc. 
FYI- the trainer will help you learn to get a stop, from any gait without pulling back on both reins..which is the least helpful way to stop! 
Have fun! keep us posted on your updates

Fay


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

P.S. If you do a google search for 'horse stopping on front end Vs stopping on hind end" , you will get some good information!

Fay


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, thanks, MS. I knew that. I had already answered the OP a couple of times.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

RebelGirl said:


> I cannot get horse to back up. He plants his back feet, pushing his chest doesn't work, and pulling him back mounted or not mounted doesn't work. I don't know what to do. I've been told he stops with his back feet, and that he doesn't. Does anyone know what is being done wrong or advice.


Your horse may not be able to back up. If the horse has wobblers syndrome, it is extremely difficult and lots of horse with the syndrome will refuse to back up. Try and turn the horse in really tight circles each way, and watch his hind legs. If they can't keep up with the front legs, and start to shiver and shake, he may have wobblers.


----------



## RebelGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

um franknbeans. i raised him from a colt. hes now eight. hell do everything but back up. not to mention hes still a stud n i have no problem out of him. i can get him to back up. but barely. hes new to it. i have no problem even making him bow. n yes i taught him. so unless u know me, dont say i have no business. i turned 5 grand down for him already. i was asking for suggestions.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Rebelgirl,

you might do best to start your own thread where you can explain in detail YOUR situation. otherwise, it might be considered hijacking the OP's thread.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

RebelGirl said:


> um franknbeans. i raised him from a colt. hes now eight. hell do everything but back up. not to mention hes still a stud n i have no problem out of him. i can get him to back up. but barely. hes new to it. i have no problem even making him bow. n yes i taught him. so unless u know me, dont say i have no business. i turned 5 grand down for him already. i was asking for suggestions.


Backing up is pretty basic, unless there is an issue (like a physical one)with the horse that prevents it. I am glad he can bow, good for you. He must also be able to do other things or he would certainly NOT be worth anywhere near $5K. However, any $5K horse I have ever seen can back up. If you know how to train him, as you state, why are you asking? Just curious.


----------

